# رومنسيات ومضيئات باسعار خيالية



## متجر أضواء الليالي (3 يناير 2012)

*مفارش مضيئة..*
*مفرش الكووون*

*إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 768x768 وحجمها 198 كيلو بايت .
[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624896.gif"]


*[/URL]





*وهذا شكله في الظلام*

*[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624897.gif"]


*[/URL]



*مفرش الكون تمت صناعتة في ارقى المصانع الصينيه بتصميم رائع واضاءه فسفوريه قويه يأتي مفرش الكون*
*بشنطة فاخره ماركة ( soigne ) كما يحتوي المفرش على..*
*4 قطع عدد 2 كيس مخده بعبارة فسفوريه + شرشف + غطاء *

*180ريال*

*واضاءته قوييييييييييييييه*
*____________* 

*المفرش المضيء الساتان *



*[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624899.gif"]


*[/URL]








*مفرش ساتان مضيء*




*باجمل عبارات الحب *



*اكسري الروتين وابهري زوجك الان مع المفرش المضيء لمزيد من الرومانسية واجواء لا تنسى مفرش ساتان مضيء باجمل عبارات الحب *


*مفرش من الساتان يتكون من 3 قطع يعرض للضوء لمدة نص ساعه الي ساعة كلما زادت فترة تعريضة للضوء استمرت *




*اضاءت اكثر بعدها اطفي النور وتضيء العبارات الموجوده في المفرش الي هي *



*حبــيبي واحشني زمانك جلستك حضنك حنانك *


*يامـني روحــي وقلبـــــي تعبت اداري في اشتياقي*
*ودي اشــيــلــك واسافــر واتـرك الـعـــالم واهــــاجــــر*
*وفي بعبارات اخرى حسب التوفر*
*مثلا انا مو ولهان انا*
*100ريال*
*____________*
*المفرش المضيء القطن*




*




*




*تعريضية للضوء لفترة ساعة او اكثر *



*وبعدها تطفى الاضاءة لتضيء عبارات الحب الموجوده فيه *


*نفس العبارات الي فوق وبعض احيان تختلف*
*50ريال*
*____________*


*مجموعة مفرش المساج الرومانسي*


*[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624900.gif"]


*[/URL]





*مفرش المساج الرومانسي*


*فاجئي زوجك بليلة رومنسية .. ليلة مساج ودلع*



*والمساج أحد اكثر التجارب المريحه للجسم في العالم...*




*فهو حسي يشعر فيه الشخص بالراحه والاستجمام*



*1) مفرش بلاستيكي 240سم*280سم يعني راح يغطي السرير بالكامل وزياده .*
*.ومعاه تلبيسة خداديتين ومكتوب عليه عبارات الحب باللون الاحمر ومرسوم عليه قلووب..وشفايف افردي المفرش على السرير *
*2- زيت مساج الراحة*
*ويرش المفرش البلاستيكي بالزيت.*
*-2 شموع دائرية*
*وتوزعي شموع اضافيه من عندك كي تعطي جو رومنسي*

*35ريال*

*_________________*

*الناموسيه المضيئه *



*[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624901.gif"]


*[/URL]


*[URL="http://photos2.azyya.com/store/uploads/images/images-d94104fd4448.jpg"]


*[/URL]




*جددي روتين حياتك اليومي وكوني كا اميره مع الناموسية المضيئة بالبطارية *
*وعيشي احلى **الليالي *
*يوجد الوان بيج واحمر و وردي*


*50ريال*
*__________*
*بتلات الورد المضيئه *



*[URL="http://public.bay.livefilestore.com/y1p2kxuEBRIhkxHit4D9sxmYddGhy23-RNwqNYVIGlQ64EQJb_t0FGxy3ZlzRE9VkrPQNNMKmnDdWu2uD0X31fWBA/303578886.jpg?psid=1"]

*[/URL]

http:///fashion.fsaten.comhttp:///forum.mn66.comhttp:///www.almraah.com/




[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624902.gif"]

[/URL]


http://www.sfbayaxis.com/romantic_gi..._gifts_302.jpg




إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 562x400 وحجمها 30 كيلو بايت .
[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624903.gif"]


[/URL]















بتلات الورد المضيئة باجمل روائح العطور الفرنسية




ممكن تنثريها على السرير او على الارض او ممكن ترتبيها على شكل قلب 



او على شكل حرف زوجك/زوجتك ممكن ترصيها زي الصورة وتحطي شموع 


ممكن ترصيها من باب الشقة الى غرفة النوم وانتي وابدعاتك
ممكن تحطيها في البانيو ممكن تستخدميها في الحفلات
العلبة 25ريال فيها50بتلة 



__________



استكرات الحب(قبلات) 



[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624904.gif"]

[/URL]





استكرات الحب قلوب وشفايف ممكن تشكليها حسب ذوقك 



ممكن تشكلي القلوب على شكل قلب وتحطي وسطها الشفايف او تسويها 


زي الي في الصوره فوق.15ريال
________
لواصق الجل
إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x376 وحجمها 114 كيلو بايت .
[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624905.gif"]


[/URL]
استكرات الجل
ممكن تلصقيها في الجدران ..
ممكن في الزجاج...
ممكن على المرايا...
ممكن في الاكواب...
ممكن اي مكان انتي وابتكاراتك...

5ريال


__________
[4]


الشموع


............... 


شمعة حياتي



[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624906.gif"]



[/URL]





شمعة امنة تعمل بالنفخ او الصوت و لاتحتاج الى نار اوكهرباء اواسلاك اضاءتها روعة 


وحجمها صغيروناااعم و فيها عبارات احبك روحي عمري لاحلى جو رومنسي 


متوفره باللون الاحمر والوردي والموف
10ريال


_____


الشموع الآمنه




شموع صغيره بلاستك لونها بيج تصدر اضاءة بعدة الوان امنة لاتحتاج الى اشعال بأمكانك استخدامها في جميع 



مناسباتك كالزواجات مثلا على الطاولات اثناء الزفة بدون ماتخافي انها تسبب اي حريق لانها امنة 



ممكن في حفلات الاطفال وحفلات التخرج اوممكن في حفلاتك الخاصة مثل ليلة رومنسية هادئة
شكلها جدا ناااعم واضاءتها روعة وما ينخاف منها تعمل بالبطاريه تجي ببطاريتها
5ريال 
________
الشموع الامنه ( الكاسات ) 



[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624907.gif"]

[/URL]




شكلها جدا رائع والوانها اروع الشمعة الواحده تعطيك اكثر من لون




تختلف اضاءاتها وآآآآآآآآمنه يعني تحطيها وما تخافي منها ممكن تستخدميه للحفلات والمناسبات مثل الزواجات





اوحفلات الخطوبه والملكه وحفلات التخرج على طاولات العشاء على الممرات ممكن للحفلات الخاصه للمتزوجين




على الطاولات في البيت الحفلات الاطفال لانها امنه وما تحتاج للنار لانه





تعمل بالبطاريه تجي مركبه فيها بطاريتها 



5ريال 


____________


سهاري الفراشة

افياش سهاري بشكل القلب والفراشة جدا ناعمة وتعطي اضاءة جميلة جدا وخافتة والوانها مررره روووعة 
ومنظرها اروع في الغرفة وكمان تسد فتحات الافياش لو عندك اطفال وتخافي يلعبوا فيها
في منها شكل قلب وهلال وشمس

[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624908.gif"]

[/URL]
8ريال 



__________



عقود القلوب المخملية المضيئة
بعبارة (حبك)


[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624909.gif"]



[/URL]
[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624910.gif"]



[/URL]

شكلها مره روعة وتعطي اضاءات مختلفة مره وميض وتعطيك اضاءة فلاشيه 
تطفى وتولع وتعطيك اضاءه خافته شويه تقوى


ليلة مفعمة بالحب والرومانسية قلوب مخملية مضيئة باوراق شجر اخضر 



عقود القلوب ممكن تحطيها على السرير اوعلى الارض ترتبيها على شكل قلب 



او تعلقيها ممكن ترصيها او تشكيها على حرف زوجك/تك ممكن تسوي فيها عبارة احبك 
ممكن حركات كثير 
10ريال 
___________


___________________
مضيئات اخرى



قبلات مضيئة 

[URL="http://photos2.azyya.com/store/uploads/images/images-59b9e236c469.jpg"]

[/URL]



[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624911.gif"]

[/URL]






القبلات المضيئه الفسفوريه اللاصقه 



جنااااااااااااااااااااااااااان شكلا وانارة على شكل شفايف مضيئه 


واخرها عبارة اقبل الارض اللتي تمشي عليها ياحبيبي
وشكلها على اي مكان بتحطيها فيه مرررره غريب وروووووووووعه
ممكن تطفين النور وتلصقيها على الارض مثلا من باب البيت الي غرفة النوم وهو بيشوفها
منوره ويمشي وراها الي اخر قبله ويوصل لعبارة الحب 
في منها بعبارة اقبل يديك وارتمي بين احضانك
اضاءتهامضمونه 100%
20ريال
_________


القلم الفسفوري المضيء 






[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624912.gif"]

[/URL]







القلم الفسفوري ينور في الظلام له استخدامات عديده اما الكتابة ع الجدار ام على الملابس الداخلية 



او على الارض اوعلى الدولاب او على المفرش واضاتها قوية 



عبري لو بجزء عن مشاعرك بطريقه غير تفنني بكتابة أحلى وأروع العبارات بالقلم الفسفوري المضيء 




وابدعي بكتابة أحلى العبارات ورسم قلوب وغيره 



القلم الفسفوري المضيء ... تضيف جوا من الرومانسية لك ولزوجك/زوجتك 


ممكن تكتبي بها ابيات شعر او تكتبي احبك اي عباره ممكن تكتبيها
وبمجرد ما يطفى النور هي تنور 
15ريال


__________________
العصا المضيئة 







[URL="http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081118230739oVsk.jpg"]



[/URL]



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 640x480 وحجمها 56 كيلو بايت .
[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624913.gif"]


[/URL]




















عباره عن عصا بلاستيكيه 



رفيعه متوفر منها عدة اللوان في نفس العلبه الواحده



العلبه فيها 50 حبه لها استخدامات كثيره ومتنوعة 



طريقة الاستخدام: 



تضربي العصا او تثنيها على يدك اكثر من مره الى ان يتغير لونها وتصبح مضيئه 
واذا طلع لك اللون تنثريها على الغرقة او الممرات السرير او اي مكان




بتطلع لك الغرفه خيااااال وشكلها يجنن 




العصى روووووعه تصلح لليالي الرومنسيه والزفات



ماتبقع ولا توسخ وتروح وتتبخر مع اضاءة المكان





جيبي العصا واكسريه و اثقبيه و انثريه بالغرفه باي مكان تحبينه أوجيبي شجرة صناعيه وانثري عليها وطفي النور 




شوفي الغرفه كيف راح تكون كانك بفضاء او بعالم ثاني يعني قمه الرومنسيه والروعه 






وممكن تكسريها وتنثريها على ارض غرقه النوم الا السرير من جد قمه الرومانسيه يجيك 



السرير كانه مرفووع وطاير في السماء والارض كلها نجوم 


25ريال

_________________
كاسات العصير المضيئة
[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624914.gif"]

[/URL]

[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624915.gif"]

[/URL]

[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624916.gif"]

[/URL]














كاسات العصير المضيئة 



الكاسات المضيئة ب7 الوان مختلفة لاجمل جو رومنسي 


كاسات مدهشة ورائعة جداً تعطي إضاءة من (7) سبعة ألوان مختلفة.
مفاجئة او يمكن أن تقدميها لضيوفك في حفلات الزواج والمناسبات السعيدة المختلفة.



تعمل على بطاريات صغيرة (بحجم بطارية ساعة اليد مثبت فيها) لكل كاس (3) ثلاث بطاريات. 



يمكن تشغيلها وإطفاءها من أسفل الكاس. 



(الكاسات يمكن التحكم بإضاءتها بضغط الزر من أسفل الكاس حسب رغبتك 



وهذه الطرق: 


* يمكن أن تجعلي الكاس يضيء بلون واحد (مثل ضغط الزر لمرة واحدة 
يعطيك لون أزرق وبضغط الزر مرة ثانية يعطيك لون أحمر وهكذا لباقي الألوان.
أو يمكن ضغط الزر ليعطيك كل الألون وتكون إضاءتها متتالية (فلاش).



كما أن محتوى الكاس (سواءاً عصير أو غيره) يتغير لونه وشكله حسب لون الأضاءة 
الذي تقوم بتثبيته مما يعطيه شكل ررررررررائع 



الكاس نفس الي في الصوره تماااااااااما 




10ريال 
______________________


الثلج المضيء 

[URL="http://photos.azyya.com/store/up1/080708040333inJQ.imgcache"]

[/URL]


[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624917.gif"]



[/URL]


[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624918.gif"]



[/URL]

















الثلج المضيء تحطيه في كاسة العصير وبمجرد ملامسه الماء 


او العصير يشتغل تلقائيا 
وهو عباره عن قطع ثلج بلاستيكيه على اشكال مكعبات و قلوب توضع مع العصير 
ذات الوان متعدده تعمل بمجرد وضعها بالسائل وتطفئ بمجرد اخراجها 
تميزي بها عند ضيوفك بالحفلات والمناسبات الخاصه ، يمكنك وضعها في كاسات العصير ، احواض الاسماك ، النوافير ، انثريها في المسبح .
بامكانك التحكم في اللون الي تفضلوه طبعا وطريقتها نفس طريقة الكاسات الي فوق

5ريال 
_________________________
سبوت لايت البانيو


[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624919.gif"]

[/URL]
[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624920.gif"]

[/URL]
[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624921.gif"]



[/URL]




مو بس البانيو ممكن تسوي فيه حركات كثيره منها حوض السمك والمسابح 


واضاءة بسيطه في مداخل المنزل والصالات وغرف النوم


وممكن تطفي الانوار كلها وتحطيها من باب البيت الى غرفة النوم ولها حركات كثير ممكن تسويها بها


حجمها كبير وإضاءتها قوية


15ريال فيها3حبات 3الوان وردي وازرق وابيض 


وتنور باكثر من لون هذي الالوان الخارجيه
15ريال
________________________
قلوب بانيومضيئة


[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624922.gif"]



[/URL]





قلوب البانيو المضيئة شكلها مره روووعة مو شرط للبانيو ممكن تحطيها في 


اي مكان تحبيه لان شكلها مرررررررره حلو حساسة تعمل باللمس بجرد لمسها تضيء ممكن حطيها


في غرقة النوم على الطاولات شكلها مررررره ررررروعة واضاءة ارووع


ايضا متوفر على شكل ورود كبيرة


10ريال 
في صغير ب5ريال 
__________


____________



ورد البانيو الرومانسي المضيء
[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624922.gif"]



[/URL]
[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624923.gif"]



[/URL]
يضفي روعه وسحر ورومانسية على البانيو
مناسب لتزيين الاحواض والمغاسل والمسابح
ورد حساس جداً حيث تعمل الاضاءة عند لمسه او وضعه بالماء

____________



الدش المضيء

[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624924.gif"]



[/URL]






بإمكانك الإستحمام في الظلام لكي ترى جمال هذا التصميم


يعمل بحرارة المياه له ثلاث الوان 


احمر ،ازرق ،واخضر


وفي حالة ارتفاع درجةحرارة المياه فوق 60درجه 


تعمل جميع الا وان مجتمعه على شكل وميض 


ولا يحتاج اي نوع من البطاريات 



الان الدش المضيء باللوانه الثلاثة 


الاخضر عندما يكون الماء بارد 


والازرق عندما تبدا الحرارة بالارتفاع 


اما الاحمر فعندما تشتد درجة الحرارة 




اما الاحمر فعندما تشتد درجة الحرارة 
40ريال



__________


الحنفية المضيئة







الحنفية المضيئه ( ملون الماء ) 
نظام رقمي ( لونين ) تعطي اضاءه زرقاء للماء البارد 
واضاءة حمراء للماء الحار فوق 28 درجة مؤية 
سهلة التركيب 



[URL="http://forum.mn66.com/imgcache2/624925.gif"]



[/URL]


25ريال 
____________

+++++++++

وللمزيد حياكم بمتجري
ظ…طھط¬ط± ط£ط¶ظˆط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹط§ظ„ظٹ​-----------------------------​


----------



## tjarksa (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: رومنسيات ومضيئات باسعار خيالية*

ماشالله الله يوفقك .


----------



## متجر أضواء الليالي (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: رومنسيات ومضيئات باسعار خيالية*



tjarksa قال:


> ماشالله الله يوفقك .


 
الجميع يارب


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: رومنسيات ومضيئات باسعار خيالية*

بالتوووووفيق ياالغاليه


----------

